

IPhone hacker demonstrates how to bypass the iPhone passcode - one010101
http://www.ismashphone.com/2008/09/iphone-hacker-d.html

======
eplanit
If you were sold a house, wouldn't you (the owner, after all) have the ability
and full freedom to: replace/reconfigure walls, plumbing, electrical, etc.
When you own a car, aren't you free to replace parts (i.e. 'soup' or 'pimp' it
up)? Why should people see it that only law enforcement or 'evil' people (and
of course the holy @ Apple) should have similar, corresponding freedoms with
_our_ property??

We see this, and act like we're witnessing a crime. Should be more the same
level of guilt as watching "This Old House" on PBS.

------
jgrahamc
How is this 'forensics' and not 'hacking'?

~~~
Agent101
A lot of computer forensics is hacking commoditized for law enforcement. If
there is data you need to analyse that you can't get you need to "hack" it.

See for example - <http://www.lostpassword.com/hdd-decryption.htm>

~~~
epochwolf
Funky, it uses a firewire exploit.

------
bsaunder
Having problems viewing this (video blocked at work and won't play on IPhone).
Could someone please summarize?

~~~
MichaelApproved
It doesn't seem to be a simple process like a bug that lets you in. You have
to have complete control of the device and load software onto the phone. The
video is over an hour and moves very slowly, I didn't watch the whole thing
but I think that's the gist of it.

~~~
ErrantX
There are vastly easier ways to do it.

Example:

<http://www.iphoneinsecurity.com/>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wS3AMbXRLs>

(there are other intricate little ways to get the same effect. Jailbreaking is
easiest but it affects the integrity of any evidence)

